
Google is building password-free locking and unlocking into Chrome OS - ninthfrank07
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/12/10/google-building-password-free-locking-unlocking-chrome-os-use-phone-ring-watch-badge-instead/
======
contingencies
Chrome OS can go investigate the dark smelly tube from which Google cloud
crapped it forth.

Taking a great OS from a great community like Linux, twisting and attacking it
with Android and Chrome OS and layers of control designed by endless arrays of
slimey lawyers while championing evils such as centralized data storage,
consumption-centric hardware that dumbs down the populace and denies the joys
of understanding creativity to the next generation is not laudable.

Chrome OS deserves no space on HN. It is dead on arrival, yet another artifact
of a culture the PR wet-dream-team labelled 'fun', 'cool', 'open' with colors
and systematically designed crutches for stagnating social/personal
development and isolating employees within the company: a myth sold
artificially to a generation of young talent who could otherwise have done
good in the world.

SHAME ON YOU GOOGLE.

~~~
ezequiel-garzon
Linus himself has no issues presenting Android as a version of Linux [1], and
with undeniable pride at that.

Yes, I'm aware of the clash between him and Stallman about principles and
such, repeated eloquently and incessantly here and elsewhere. But if we
applied Stallman's filter to HN very little would be left.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFKxlYNfT_o&t=40s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFKxlYNfT_o&t=40s)

~~~
Cookingboy
I understand Stallman's past achievement and I respect his personal opinion as
such, but I personally think many of the beliefs he holds are borderline
insanity. He simply became a champion flag holder for people who share his
point of views due to his credential.

------
richardw
Why not fingerprints?

~~~
prottmann
And how you change your password (fingerprint) ?

~~~
richardw
It works on my computer right now and I haven't needed to change my fingers
yet, and I never leave them behind. The iPhone 5S doesn't seem to require
weird dongles to work, it just uses fingers. Yes, it's not ultimate security
but neither is requiring any of these other trinkets because any of them can
be stolen.

~~~
exo762
You leave them behind on every surface you touch.

Auth factor that needs to be stolen to be used by attacker is definitely more
secure than thing that can be just copied.

~~~
richardw
Ok, if there's a way to be absolutely sure that every participating phone,
ring, watch or badge is impossible to copy then this is awesome.

~~~
somesay
You don't wanna get it, right? I just have to trail you in the train or in a
coffee or something. Every flat surface you'll touch will have you fingerprint
on ... a 5 minute YouTube tutorial is all I have to follow then ... And no,
the iPhone is not more secure than any other scanner used before. And as soon
as your fingerprints are leaked, there is no way for you to get new fingers,
right? So it's okay for replacing the PIN unlock dialog, but that's all.

------
choffee
Soon they will have an almost perfect copy of the SunRay system...

